# Does size matter? And do girls talk about it?



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

As far as I know, they'd talk about it only if it's with a guy who "doesn't matter". That is, if it's a hook-up or he's an ex. Especially if he's a bad ex. I mean if it's someone you don't like, you'd talk sh*t about any of the person's weak point, and if he has a tiny dick, that's a really easy target. Spread the words to everyone you know, so that no girl would ever want to sleep with him. Wouldn't that be a living hell?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Excellent moves. Healthy body, healthy mind & you'll be back on track in no time.


Whew. I feel so much better knowing my life is now more fulfilling because you approve.

Now that I have that, and armed with my gynormous penis, I'll be a chick magnet.

Could I please have your email or phone number as a reference I can pass out to women I meet on the street that I am indeed on the RIGHT TRACK?

You have little idea how much your opinion means to me.

In case you did not catch it, your post came across to me as sanctimonious judgmental tripe, and that is indeed one of my hot buttons.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> Could I please have your email or phone number as a reference I can pass out to women I meet on the street that I am indeed on the RIGHT TRACK?.


Don't mention it, glad that I could be of service. 1-(800)-sarcasm. ROFL



drmiller100 said:


> In case you did not catch it, your post came across to me as sanctimonious judgmental tripe, and that is indeed one of my hot buttons.


Maybe others would thank you for the tip regarding which buttons to push but the idea of aggravating a dude that posts a stream of comments rife with sexual overtones isn't on my to do list. 
Wouldn't sinking to trolling you make me just as pathetic?

BTW: Apparently my wit is as dry as the Sahara & my sarcastic intent went a mile over your head. Guess that makes me a hypocrite on another thread but such is life.
Good luck with your penis enlargement endeavors (<sarc), maybe you could pioneer a cylindrical silicone implant for little guys LOL 

Seriously though; You must be overly feeling, I'll pass next time rather than attempting humor at your expense.

So sorry dude!


----------



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

As long as size is between 5-7 inch, no problem for any average woman. I believe 80% of men fall in this range and corresponding 80% women don't have issues. 
Bigger than 7 inch will definitely hurt. All those porn-stars are acting for money, and only massive sized men can become porn-star in the first place.

Some women do talk about size and they are tiny minority of a population.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Don't mention it, glad that I could be of service. 1-(800)-sarcasm. ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your problem? Let him be.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Good luck with your penis enlargement endeavors (<sarc), maybe you could pioneer a cylindrical silicone implant for little guys LOL
> 
> Seriously though; You must be overly feeling, I'll pass next time rather than attempting humor at your expense.
> 
> So sorry dude!


So here is life. I was 6 inches long, and average. Now I am 7 inches long, and use a 2.25 inch cock ring if the lady wants really big. You know the cardboard tube inside a paper towel? Yeah. I don't fit inside.

This makes my circumference the same as my length.

I have never, ever, ever, heard of a woman saying "gee golly I wish he was smaller in diameter". I have heard some dudes are too long, and I've been too long for some ladies. 

If one of you ladies wants to pipe up and complain an ex boyfriend or current hubby is too big in diameter, I'm all ears.

I am ENTP. I'm an inventor. I figure out society's problems, and come up with solutions. Feel free to keep bitching. 

And you can continue to try to shame me, and I'll keep right on trucking. Or was that supposed to be an F with the ucking.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> And you can continue to try to shame me, and I'll keep right on trucking. Or was that supposed to be an F with the ucking.



Not attempting to shame or belittle you, merely a bit of humor, you've gotta admit you're a funny dude.
Seriously: A cardboard tube? Thanks for that image, I need to bleach my minds eye.
I've never had any complaints of inadequacy nor been so insecure as to need to measure myself.
Don't worry, you'll get over your insecurities. Adios dude


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I've never had any complaints of inadequacy nor been so insecure as to need to measure myself.


I think a guy with a foot-long dong would also be curious for an exact measurement.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they do then I've got a problem, hahaha. Funny thread. This is the last thing I worry about even if I fall under the undesirable category.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> I think a guy with a foot-long dong would also be curious for an exact measurement.


That would be a curse rather than a gift but other than the porn industry instilling equipment insecurity why would a guy be curious as to measuring his penis?

Though a partner's curiosity may result in measurements being taken, I'd guess that personal insecurity or a tendency to be a braggart are more often the motivation behind the measuring tape.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That would be a curse rather than a gift but other than the porn industry instilling equipment insecurity why would a guy be curious as to measuring his penis?
> 
> Though a partner's curiosity may result in measurements being taken, I'd guess that personal insecurity or a tendency to be a braggart are more often the motivation behind the measuring tape.


I measured my height growing up...every week. It's not insecurity; I played basketball and wanted to know.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I get what you're alluding to but your example is more a result of a sport where athletes typically benefitted from a greater height than their opponents. I played football as a youngster & during my high school years. I trained with weights, had to measure my strength & weight every week. I wasn't into my increased strength or body measurements but similar to yourself (basketball player) I had to measure my progress.

The guy that's measuring his penis very likely isn't doing so to chart his progress but rather it's to reassure his fragile ego or to satisfy his lovers curiosity. 
Dr Miller is the first dude I've heard of having a penis training regiment, LOL but each his own & all that type stuff...

Take it easy, I'm outa here for the night.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I get what you're alluding to but your example is more a result of a sport where athletes typically benefitted from a greater height than their opponents. I played football as a youngster & during my high school years. I trained with weights, had to measure my strength & weight every week. I wasn't into my increased strength or body measurements but similar to yourself (basketball player) I had to measure my progress.
> 
> Th.


My point exactly. I am serious about my sport, and want to bring the best possible game I can. If you want to play Saturday night amateur slow pitch, more power to you.

I put some effort into what I am doing,which requires training, research, measurements, and listening to feedback. 

In football the 200 pound DB who runs a 4.5 is going to get some playing time, and the 130 pound scrawny guy who can't run is going to be sitting on the bench. 

In the sport I'm talking about, better equipment and better technique equates to significantly more playing time.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> My point exactly. I am serious about my sport, and want to bring the best possible game I can.


LOL!!! Okay then apparently I'm naive because I'm unaware that penis enlargement is a sport, nor am I aware that dating, sex & relationships had evolved into a sport.

I guess I've been sheltered within my marriage & your world of alleged dating sports never occurred to me. 


Here's a bit of light hearted humor that ought to cause a chuckle.

Penis enlargement training ought to be the next "big thing" (pun intended), maybe an enterprising trainer could make a buck off of guys that don't measure up.
Business opportunity of the day: "Personal Penis Trainer", the headline for an ad might read along the line of (Do you have trouble measuring up, wanna improve the "little guy" downstairs? Come one, cum all, step right up because Dr X has a training regiment for the sporty guy in you). Give em the details, the cost & the other benefits of hiring a "penis trainer". Hey who knows, maybe they'd become the Bill Gates of personal penis training.


I'm still not sure whether you're serious or goofing on this thread but good luck either way, it's "hard work" but you'll get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

vetritruth said:


> As long as size is between 5-7 inch, no problem for any average woman. I believe 80% of men fall in this range and corresponding 80% women don't have issues.
> Bigger than 7 inch will definitely hurt. All those porn-stars are acting for money, and only massive sized men can become porn-star in the first place.
> 
> Some women do talk about size and they are tiny minority of a population.


Because you have a vagina and would definitely know?

Let's say bigger than 9 inches would hurt, especially if he's thrusting balls deep with all his might. Give the vagina a little more credit. And it entirely depends on what position she's taking it

And absolutely girls talk about it. They'll share anything with their closest girlfriends. If you tell a girl a secret, your secret is most definitely safe with her and her best friend.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok look I have huge boobs and some men love them and somedon't care, or even think they are disgusting, and I suppose the size of penises can be the same.

Except I actually care about how penises feel inside of me, you know. It's not just some aesthetic turn on, though it can be that too, it's how they actually feel.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Seriously: A cardboard tube?


It's like the pencil test, but for men. :tongue:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL!!! Okay then apparently I'm naive because I'm unaware that penis enlargement is a sport, nor am I aware that dating, sex & relationships had evolved into a sport.
> 
> .


We are different people. And you are indeed naive. 

I have been doing full on slut mode for the past 9 months. I'm honest. I am in my mid 40's. There are PLENTY of good looking, single ladies in their 40's who want great sex with a decent guy.

The women are smart, self assured for the most part, and know what they want. What they want is a guy who listens, who TRIES to be a better lover, with a good sized pecker, reasonable hygiene, who likes oral.

What they are used to are guys who already know it all, don't need to listen, and believe foreplay is something to be done in order to have intercourse.

Why not be the best I can be?

Here I am telling you an easy way to grow your pecker and making an argument most women prefer a larger diameter. Here you are making fun of me, trying to shame me, and telling me I am trying to compensate for something.

You are happy with being mediocre. Good for you. 

I want to improve. 

Someday I'm going to find a great lady, and when I do she'll accept me for what I am, and who I am, and she will probably have a great time in bed. 

Big pecker and all.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

What the fuck is going on here? ...The internet spoils me at times. *dries eyes*


----------



## doublerainbows (Feb 9, 2011)

*The Big Pecker Thread*


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am all for pictures. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes. By all means, gentlemen, go right ahead


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't answer the second question, but I'll answer the first one. If you care a lot what others think, the first one will probably be yes and if not then the answer is no.

IMO, size is all hype.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

William I am said:


> LOL, no, I'm not shy. I've got a chode. Start the thread and we'll measure up lol.


I started it!!!1



L said:


> Neither you nor William stand a chance against the dick pictures I will post.


ok BRING IT!!!!1


----------



## jishellemu (Dec 9, 2013)

Villainous said:


> But I've gotten more girls off with my fingers or mouth than vaginal penetration as fingers and mouth offer more control.


We don't really talk unless it's abnormally small/large. And kudos to you! I do feel that I get the most pleasure when the guy uses his fingers and his mouth. But sometimes you just need to satiate the craving to get penetrated (excuse my explicitness lol).


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

jishellemu said:


> We don't really talk unless it's abnormally small/large. And kudos to you! I do feel that I get the most pleasure when the guy uses his fingers and his mouth. But sometimes you just need to satiate the craving to get penetrated (excuse my explicitness lol).


You're cute, I'll penetrate you any time you want. From behind, from underneath, from the front, for hours on end


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Villainous said:


> You're cute, I'll penetrate you any time you want. From behind, from underneath, from the front, for hours on end


..... That's a bit presumptive, isn't it?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

L O L ol ol ol ol ol


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

If ever I have seen someone try too hard...


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my word, I love it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Villainous said:


> You're cute, I'll penetrate you any time you want. From behind, from underneath, from the front, for hours on end


Same to you, loverboy. ;D


----------



## jishellemu (Dec 9, 2013)

Torai said:


> Same to you, loverboy. ;D


Hahaha talk about getting what you give in return


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

jishellemu said:


> Hahaha talk about getting what you give in return


Well, to be fair, he's 24, so that means he's probably not my type. I tend to be attracted to the _much_ older men with nice bellies.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Torai said:


> Same to you, loverboy. ;D


Is that an open offer? 



Torai said:


> Well, to be fair, he's 24, so that means he's probably not my type. I tend to be attracted to the _much_ older men with nice bellies.


What's "nice" mean with regards to a belly? It could mean any number of things.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

William I am said:


> ..... That's a bit presumptive, isn't it?


Yes.

I always presume what I want until proven otherwise. Guilty until proven innocent


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I was just talking about how men always either assume a chance at sexual success with someone or they ensure they fail at it.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## iloveusarita (Nov 9, 2013)

yes, it does. it's PC to say it doesn't, though not all women want/need a super large cock.

and do girls talk about it? duh.. lol.. why shouldn't they?


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Penis size is skewed from both sides, let's be honest. Men think their little knob is like an elephant's trunk and women claim to want an elephant's trunk when really an average dick is just fine. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

If the D is to short, my tongue, for sure, is not
(atleast, none of my partners ever complained about the orgasm...)


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Girls that claim they want a "big dick" many times really don't know what they want. "You're hurting me" is something they'll often say, and you feel like the bad guy, sitting there in your own confusion "ummm.....I thought this is what you wanted?"

If a girl I was with was talking to her girlfriends about my dick size, I would have 2 thoughts. First, SWEEEEET. Second, that's really none of their business. I'd be battling in my head with whether I'm pissed at her or I can shrug my shoulders and just move on.

Anyway. On the bell curve of dick size, most guys have, at the very least, an average size weiner, and average size definitely gets the job done as all the sweet spots in the woman's vagina aren't too far in. I personally have found that women are more turned on when I'm partially in rather than fully in. 

This is just an insecurity that some men have and dumb women play along with. Most women that want a "big dick" really just want a guy that knows what he's doing in bed....irrespective to wang size.

HOWEVER, for some sex positions, I can definitely see how having a longer johnson would be more beneficial.

But when you have a random boner in a very public area, the bigger it is the more obvious and therefore the more embarrassing (or, perhaps, the more girls looking which could be a good thing?)

This post was made partially in jest and partially for educational purposes.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> HOWEVER, for some sex positions, I can definitely see how having a longer johnson would be more beneficial.


What did you conduct a poll for Dr Ruth?



SharpestNiFe said:


> But when you have a random boner in a very public area, the bigger it is the more obvious and therefore the more embarrassing (or, perhaps, the more girls looking which could be a good thing?)


FYI: I wear boxers because they allow for an erection to escape down the inside of the leg rather than tent out the front of my pants.
You'd never catch me wearing a speedo swimsuit because there's no place to hide an erection & it would be awfully "embare-assing" to walk out of a pool with an "up periscope" condition LOL. 

Gotta say that the only time a woman ever indicated that intercourse was hurting her (momentarily took her breath away) was when she was on top & I eased her back so that she was sitting straight up while I continued to thrust upward.

Maybe the woman verbalizing that you're hurting them were merely attempting to stroke your ego hoping you'd hurry up & get it over with?


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Gotta say that the only time a woman ever indicated that intercourse was hurting her (momentarily took her breath away) was when she was on top & I eased her back so that she was sitting straight up while I continued to thrust upward.
> 
> Maybe the woman verbalizing that you're hurting them were merely attempting to stroke your ego hoping you'd hurry up & get it over with?


Maybe they were. But it does hurt when a guy is too deep. Perfect for me is a little bigger than avg, but I couldn't be a size queen. 

Like how your woman was, being on top and sitting in a certain position makes the guy go too deep at an uncomfortable angle where he's hitting my cervix. Ouch.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh God boners in public are the worst. 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

William I am said:


> Is that an open offer?


Meh, why not? Even though you're probably not my type of man (when I say older man, I'm thinking around 50 years of age) either, I wager you could make me cum unlike my ex.



> What's "nice" mean with regards to a belly? It could mean any number of things.


Chubby and hairy... Oh, God, that kind of belly on a mature man does things to me. Mature skinny men don't get my gears going, though.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Torai said:


> Meh, why not? Even though you're probably not my type of man (when I say older man, I'm thinking around 50 years of age) either, I wager you could make me cum unlike my ex.
> 
> 
> 
> Chubby and hairy... Oh, God, that kind of belly on a mature man does things to me. Mature skinny men don't get my gears going, though.


Heh, well mine is hairy and not all that big. I'd like it to mostly disappear actually. And I'm 26, not 50+. Could I make you cum? Maybe. I have 0 experience with anyone non-female


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't say anything derogatory about my ex's dick until we broke up, and now I've made an amazing comedy routine out of it that helps me cope with the 2.5-3 years of abuse I went through.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

My friend has this guy who chats her up and claims his dick is 8-9 inches long... well he sent her a pic and it's more like 4-5. Why do men do this? 

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Where would the internet be without innuendos?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

AustenT09 said:


> My friend has this guy who chats her up and claims his dick is 8-9 inches long... well he sent her a pic and it's more like 4-5. Why do men do this?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Because not enough people have had the shit kicked out of them to keep them humble. He's probably never been "checked" before, so he thinks he can talk big and send dick picks. Guess what, an closeup of *anyone's *genitals isn't sexy.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> Oh God boners in public are the worst.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


Excuse me if I find them thoroughly amusing. I don't seem to look at crotches as often as other women (Why are you looking at his crotch?), because I've never been the first to notice. Friends have pointed it out to me though. They shouldn't point it out to me. I lack the maturity to handle it without laughing my arse off. I'm a terrible person. :laughing:


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

android654 said:


> Because not enough people have had the shit kicked out of them to keep them humble. He's probably never been "checked" before, so he thinks he can talk big and send dick picks. Guess what, an closeup of *anyone's *genitals isn't sexy.


I guess this would fit in the "why the hell does this turn me on?" thread alot better, but i like close ups. atleast female ones...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blothmath said:


> I guess this would fit in the "why the hell does this turn me on?" thread alot better, but i like close ups. atleast female ones...


Really? A straight shot of a penis or a vagina just comes off anatomical to me. It doesn't plant any ideas or trigger anything in me, not the picture of that body part on its own.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

In light of the fact that I can juggle pennies with my tongue, my average size wee-wee has never been an issue.


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

I like a big cock, but I wouldn't choose a life-partner based on penis size. There are other aspects to copulation that are more important; compatibility, skill, sensitivity, and considerate lovemaking.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

Starlequin said:


> I like a big cock, but I wouldn't choose a life-partner based on penis size. There are other aspects to copulation that are more important; compatibility, skill, sensitivity, and considerate lovemaking.


What about the "Licky Licky?"


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Starlequin said:


> *I like a big cock, *but I wouldn't choose a life-partner based on penis size. There are other aspects to copulation that are more important; compatibility, skill, sensitivity, and considerate lovemaking.


Lol
Way to state the obvious. Everybody knows women do.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Starlequin said:


> I like a big cock.


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> Lol
> Way to state the obvious. Everybody knows women do.


Yeah, I guess my comment was pretty superfluous to the thread. But the OP asked and I was willing to weigh in. ^_^


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

WillyT said:


> What about the "Licky Licky?"


I think you mean cunnilingus? It's tricky. It has to be done "right" or it tends to turn me off more than on. My boyfriend is very good though.


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

WillyT said:


> What about the "Licky Licky?"


Generally overrated, particularly when used as a substitute for skills in foreplay and/or penetration. Some men try to use it as a shortcut to get a woman's satisfaction over and done with with as little effort as possible. Not quite as easy to do well as some men seem to think and - yep, I know it's hard to believe - does not guarantee the female orgasm.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

Bat said:


> Generally overrated, particularly when used as a substitute for skills in foreplay and/or penetration. Some men try to use it as a shortcut to get a woman's satisfaction over and done with with as little effort as possible. Not quite as easy to do well as some men seem to think and - yep, I know it's hard to believe - does not guarantee the female orgasm.


You're correct. It's a skill that must be developed carefully. It also must be tailored to the particular woman. Actually, a particular woman's reaction can change over time. I've been married for 18 years and she's much more sensitive now than in the beginning. Now days, certain techniques are no-nos. I very much enjoy performing it. Maybe it's the pheromones. I don't know.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Starlequin said:


> Yeah, I guess my comment was pretty superfluous to the thread. But the OP asked and I was willing to weigh in. ^_^


These threads don't make sense, everyone knows the anwser. I'm not sure why the op made it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

You shouldn't read threads if you know they're gonna bug you so much.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> You shouldn't read threads if you know they're gonna bug you so much.


not really bugged. I just find it weird.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> not really bugged. I just find it weird.


People talk, about what they're curious about, what they know, what they don't; this is just as worthy of conversation as anything else in this section.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> People talk, about what they're curious about, what they know, what they don't; this is just as worthy of conversation as anything else in this section.


I think though the answer is obvious, human sexuality isn't complicated.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> I think though the answer is obvious, human sexuality isn't complicated.


If you read the thread, you'd know the answer wasn't as clear cut as you suggested, and if you talk to a lot of women, you'd know that the answer isn't "give me a foot-long dick please." And you're also wrong on that; human sexuality is very complicated and intricate. There is no blanket answer for any query regarding sex that applies to all genders or orientations.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> If you read the thread, you'd know the answer wasn't as clear cut as you suggested, and if you talk to a lot of women, you'd know that the answer isn't "give me a foot-long dick please." And you're also wrong on that; human sexuality is very complicated and intricate. There is no blanket answer for any query regarding sex that applies to all genders or orientations.


People who are engaging in sexual behavior do not have objective thinking. Women lie (most times unknowingly) as do men when asked questions about sex. We cannot take their word for it. The answer is "give me a foot long dick", and especially when that person is dominate, and violent. 

Entirely there is not a blanket statement however the blanket covers most of it. Sex is mostly about power, control, following the command of biology, and manipulation of another person.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> People who are engaging in sexual behavior do not have objective thinking. Women lie (most times unknowingly) as do men when asked questions about sex. We cannot take their word for it. The answer is "give me a foot long dick", and especially when that person is dominate, and violent.
> 
> Entirely there is not a blanket statement however the blanket covers most of it. Sex is mostly about power, control, following the command of biology, and manipulation of another person.


You sound like a jaded virgin, someone vastly inexperienced, or someone with a chip on their shoulder. Your views on sex sound directly influenced by porn and internet culture, not interpersonal communication and experience. You should really engage more before presuming that sex is about power and control, when that's only true about the personalities that subscribe to that behavior in their lives. The reasons for and the means by which people get off are a very complicated matter, not something that can be boiled down to a single sentence.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> You sound like a jaded virgin, someone vastly inexperienced, or someone with a chip on their shoulder. Your views on sex sound directly influenced by porn and internet culture, not interpersonal communication and experience. You should really engage more before presuming that sex is about power and control, when that's only true about the personalities that subscribe to that behavior in their lives. The reasons for and the means by which people get off are a very complicated matter, not something that can be boiled down to a single sentence.


People disgust me, I avoid such interpersonal contact. 

And porn is more realistic then people think. 

All we have to do is look to animals, no love, no technique. It's not about that. This is just a Delusion what some people are saying here. 

My statements are not about boiling everyone down, there are exceptions to every rule, but my statement covers 80% to 90% of heterosexuals - male, and female.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

why talk about anything else?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> People disgust me, I avoid such interpersonal contact.
> 
> And porn is more realistic then people think.
> 
> ...


You don't know people, you're a "virgin-by-choice" you think that human sex and animal sex are identical, you think you've got 80-90% of sex lives figured out--how do you believe your own bullshit? You have zero experience and zero personal reference to a topic and you think you've got it figured out because it disgusts you? You, my friend, have quite the sizable chip on your shoulder.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> You don't know people, you're a "virgin-by-choice" you think that human sex and animal sex are identical, you think you've got 80-90% of sex lives figured out--how do you believe your own bullshit? You have zero experience and zero personal reference to a topic and you think you've got it figured out because it disgusts you? You, my friend, have quite the sizable chip on your shoulder.




I do have it figured out, and yes animal and human sex are the same. I don't need to jump off a cliff to know what will happen. I've learned from a very early age that I was born defective - bodily and mentally. Normal human relationships are not in the cards and I'm not compatible with the opposite sex. It's just the way it is. I don't need to have sex to know what it's all about.

I don't see how I have chip on my shoulder either. You sound more bitter, and angry then me.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> What did you conduct a poll for Dr Ruth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, yeah, I don't understand this culture of "big dick"ness.

I didn't want to put this on the internet, but I will just go with the assumption my friends won't see this (they haven't posted in this thread, as far as I know).

I'm a very well endowed man. Very well above "above average" in both length and girth.

Even though there are some positions that are, probably, more "fun" with the size endowment (I only say this conceptually, I've yet to be with a girl that was actually as open in bed as she claims to be), there are a LOT of limitations. Doggie style hurts them immensely. Anal is really out of the question. 

Because the penis is larger, it's much harder for the blood to reach the head, therefore desensitizing the head and making sex less enjoyable (even though sometimes just being "turned on" is enough, so, being young and having high libido and high testosterone, this hasn't been a problem yet).

Also, you CAN put it all in a girl's vagina (after all, the vagina was made to accommodate the entire penis), but it will hurt (if it hits the woman's cervix, it can cause bleeding and discomfort. I think this is where the "having trouble walking" thing comes from. I only did this once to a girl b/c it was intentional....long story). Otherwise, the girl gets more pleasure if you're only PARTIALLY in, thus taking away from your pleasure. But, then again, a girl moaning and gyrating is usually enough to get me off.

During blowjobs, a girl needs to take A LOT of breaks. Try holding your mouth wide open for a long time. It's uncomfortable. Girls need to be more creative because of this. Most girls are up to it, some of the less experienced ones don't know what to do.

Being blessed with a lot of girth is probably much better than an overall large dick. Honestly, yeah, it's a nice self-esteem boost knowing that you are large below the waist, true, and evolutionarily, a big penis means virility. So it's just aesthetically pleasing for its owner really. Otherwise, I may (not saying definitely), but I may almost prefer I had just a 6 incher with 7 inches of girth. That would, sexually, be more pleasing to a woman. 

Still, it's fun to see the "whoa" face on a woman and have her talk about your size the entire time KNOWING that it comes from a place of truth. But it's almost as if you have to be more careful....which kind of sucks. Perhaps let the girl take the reigns?

I think guys fixate more on their penis size than women do. Really. Some of the less understanding people would call it "pathetic," but I kind of get it. It's an insecurity, really, kind of like the girl who has no boobs (when, in reality, small boobs are probably better than big boobs because they tend to be more sensitive).

Anyways, I got WAY more graphic than I intended to. YAY for being anonymous!

Also, @_dvnj22_, I read what you said about "porn being more realistic than you think." This couldn't be further from the truth. Porn's appealing because of the angles. Actually, the cameraman IS what makes the porn. I read somewhere that most of the time, the actors are very uncomfortable in the positions they are in....they are very unnatural but "look good" because of angling, lighting, and shadowing. I heard these were the VAST majority of porn moves. If you tried them in the bedroom, you wouldn't like them.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Dude, yeah, I don't understand this culture of "big dick"ness.
> 
> I didn't want to put this on the internet, but I will just go with the assumption my friends won't see this (they haven't posted in this thread, as far as I know).
> 
> ...


No, you haven't be able to keep up. I wasn't referring to size or any body parts, positioning. But the nature of the thing. If you can't understand that then please discontinue speaking to me because I'm not interested explains what I have already explained and covered in previous posts.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> No, you haven't be able to keep up. I wasn't referring to size or any body parts, positioning. But the nature of the thing. If you can't understand that then please discontinue speaking to me because I'm not interested explains what I have already explained and covered.


Dude, I had your back earlier in this thread, but I have to agree with everyone else. You come across very defensive and insecure. You have a huge chip on your shoulder. Relax man, and just live.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Dude, I had your back earlier in this thread, but I have to agree with everyone else. You come across very defensive and insecure. You have a huge chip on your shoulder. Relax man, and just live.


Spare me, this isn't a talk show. If your not going to respond to my points then don't respond at all. 

Good day.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> Spare me, this isn't a talk show. If your not going to respond to my points then. Then Don't respond at all.


Well, I wish you figure it all out, man.
I recommend lots of meditation and self-reflection....just some friendly advice.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

SharpestNiFe said:


> Well, I wish you figure it all out, man.
> I recommend lots of meditation and self-reflection....just some friendly advice.


Not asking for advice, and I'm not your friend. Fuck off.


----------

